# Party canelled [xx(]



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh Frizzen! I'm so heartbroken for you![V] Where do you hail? Maybe you can come play at our house?[8D][]

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

Never mind...you live in Indiana (I hunted down your member intro [8)]) [xx(] You need to move out here to California! LOL! Dude, that just sucks...I wish there were something I could do. You're too young not to have a festive Halloween! You want I should come knock some sense into your sis [B)]? J/K (That was my Vinni impersination [:I])

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee that sucks! Just drive on down here about 35 miles and party with the late teens-early 20 year olds that always gather at my house!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Eerie, thank you for the offer; but, unless I'm able to get a job with flight-benefits by then... Maybe it could work out if my sister bails next year.

Deadna, sounds pretty cool! BYOB I assume? What city are you in?

** Bring Your Own Body

I want a hearse.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I'd like to thank the Admins for this new section!

Seems like it'll work out a LOT better.

I want a hearse.


----------

